# cubase co asio



## komablau (15. September 2003)

:-( Hallo sagt mal kennt sich einer mit Cubase aus? Das Problem ist Cubase fährt an bis zu dem Punkt wo der Asio test  kommt sage ich nun Testen oder aber auch nicht testen,hängt sich mein Rechner auf! Hab es schon mit Deinstalieren  und Neuinstallation versucht aber ohne erfolg.Weis irgend jemand rat?many thamks


----------



## eViLaSh (15. September 2003)

also richtig auskennen tuh ich mich nicht, aber vielleicht unterstützt deine soundkarte kein asio !

was hast du denn für eine ?

ich bekomm cubase oder logic auch nich zum laufen


----------



## Phlex (22. September 2003)

*PC Ausstattung*

Moin moin, 

das kann einige Gründe haben. Ich habe mit ab Version 3.75 mit Cubase gearbeitet und normalerweise besteht Cubase den ASIO-Test bei der Konfiguration selbst mit einer Soundblaster 128. Deswegen wundert es mich ein wenig warum der Rechner abstürzt. Allgemeine Vorraussetzung ist allerdings schon, dass Du ein (Voll)duplex fähige Soundkarte besitzt, d.h. gleichzeitig Audiodaten aufnehmen und wiedergeben kannst. Könntest Du mal Deine Ausstattung mitteilen (also Soundkarte, Version von Cubase, Art des Rechners)?
Gruß


----------

